# ramadan football tournament - meadows



## deeps_10 (Mar 21, 2014)

Hello all football players who could have made it.....but decided on different career path 

Emaar are holding a football tournament during Ramadan 6th - 13th July from 8.30pm to 10.30pm for charity.

info found on the emaar website > resources > documents (just incase I can't post links)

I am new to the Springs and am looking to join a team or create a team entrance is 150 AED per team and its 7 people per team.

So if anyone is looking for a player or wants to create a team please get in touch!

Team needs to be submitted by 30th June,

Thanks


----------



## Asdfgh (May 24, 2013)

deeps_10 said:


> Hello all football players who could have made it.....but decided on different career path
> 
> Emaar are holding a football tournament during Ramadan 6th - 13th July from 8.30pm to 10.30pm for charity.
> 
> ...



If you making a team then count me in.


----------



## dubaiviaglasgow (Jun 24, 2014)

Count me in too bruv !


----------



## deeps_10 (Mar 21, 2014)

That's 3! 

I'll ask at work if you can do the same and let me know if you can get anyone else on board


----------



## dubaiviaglasgow (Jun 24, 2014)

deeps_10 said:


> That's 3!
> 
> I'll ask at work if you can do the same and let me know if you can get anyone else on board


I have one more from my work and one more potential, thats 5 !


----------



## deeps_10 (Mar 21, 2014)

good news. full info here from the registration pdf for reference

I emailed them today to see if spaces are still available, still waiting to hear back.

This event is open only for Emaar residents aged 16 and above
• A total of 32 teams will participate from all Emaarcommunities
• The indoor tournament will be held at the Sports Zone at FitnessFirst, TheMeadows Village from 6 to 13 July between 8.30pm and 10.30pm
• The tournament will be a seven-a-side, round-robin competition to be held on the following dates:
Sunday 6 July, Monday 7 July, Tuesday 8 July, Wednesday 9 July
• The quarter-finals, semi-finals and final will be played on Sunday 13 July
• Each match will last 10minutes, with two halves of five minutes each
• The teams will be divided into eight groups, with points being awarded by the following method: threepoints for a win, one point for a draw, and zero points for a loss
• Goaldifferencewillcomeintoplayifteamsareevenonpointsattheendoftheround-robinstage
• The last day for registration is 30June.
Teams will be registered on a ‘first-comefirst-served’ basis.


----------



## Vesper007 (Mar 31, 2014)

I'm a rubbish forward but can play defense and/or goalie. I'm in the Meadows and wouldn't mind signing up! 

I'll see if I can get my brother to join in, he's mostly the forward type.


----------



## Vesper007 (Mar 31, 2014)

My brother says he'll happily join, although he's primarily interested in playing midfield.

So putting all this into account, we just may have 7?

Also, if there are 7 of us and the entry fee is 150dhs, should we just split it equally between ourselves?


----------



## deeps_10 (Mar 21, 2014)

Ok so looks like we have some sort of team! All the world cup games start at midnight after the 4th July so issues with missing any games. 

If you can PM me direct with names, mobile no, email address and I'll get our team submitted with some sort of clever name. Splitting the 150 makes sense


----------



## Vesper007 (Mar 31, 2014)

Excellent, I've PMed you. Let's get this team up and running!


----------



## deeps_10 (Mar 21, 2014)

dubaiviaglasgow - i cant PM you as you don't have it enabled, let me know when you can name of yourself and the additional persons you persuaded from work and I will get the application going,

cheers


----------



## ramseyrisky (Jun 27, 2014)

*ike to playl*

Hi guys 

I'm a good football player and would love to join if you still have any space left 

Cheers 

/snip/


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Please do NOT post personal contact details on the forum. The PM facility will be activated after you've made five posts. Thank you.


----------



## deeps_10 (Mar 21, 2014)

ramseyrisky yes we still need players so welcome onboard. 

I am not sure how we exchange contact details as you are a new member you can't PM. You need to post 4 more times then PM your email address.


----------



## deeps_10 (Mar 21, 2014)

Hi, 

We are still looking for players for this tournament so if anyone is interested please get back to me ASAP! 

Still waiting it hear back from dubaivglasgow and rricky 

Thanks


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

deeps_10 said:


> Hi, We are still looking for players for this tournament so if anyone is interested please get back to me ASAP! Still waiting it hear back from dubaivglasgow and rricky Thanks


There's a thread on Football in the sandpit too"


----------



## cribby8 (Jun 27, 2014)

Hi I am interested In playing if there are still places available let me know u still need players, and il private message u details and get more info.. Let me know thanks


----------



## deeps_10 (Mar 21, 2014)

Yes still looking cribby pm me


----------



## cribby8 (Jun 27, 2014)

It won't let me private message u, if u want to message me ur details and ur mob number, I will get in touch that way


----------



## deeps_10 (Mar 21, 2014)

You need to post another 2 times, to make sure you get to 5 posts and then you can PM. I can't PM you either or post my details on this thread


----------



## cribby8 (Jun 27, 2014)

Shall we just table on to each other for a couple of posts. Nice weather today isn't it lol


----------



## deeps_10 (Mar 21, 2014)

Haha that should do it. 

One more you are there  

Mexico or Holland tonight?


----------



## cribby8 (Jun 27, 2014)

Holland, the front 3 are dynamite, but Mexico look sharp, could be another long night with peons u?


----------



## cribby8 (Jun 27, 2014)

Still not leering me DM it's annoying now


----------



## deeps_10 (Mar 21, 2014)

Tell me about it, I have had the replies from 3 people wanting to play, can't message any of them, as they are all new 

Maybe administrator can help out


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

deeps_10 said:


> Tell me about it, I have had the replies from 3 people wanting to play, can't message any of them, as they are all new Maybe administrator can help out


It takes a couple of hours for the PM facility to kick in after the five posts have been made.


----------



## Bmoud (Jun 29, 2014)

*Football ramadan tournament*

Hi

I'm living in springs 5. We are 2 persons interested by joining Ramadan football tournament. We are 35 years old.

We Will registre tomorrow on Emaar website.

My phone number : /snip/

Cheers
Mahmoud


----------



## ramseyrisky (Jun 27, 2014)

Hi guys 

Hope your enjoying long nights of world cup lol.


----------



## ramseyrisky (Jun 27, 2014)

Mexico vs holand was great match


----------



## ramseyrisky (Jun 27, 2014)

Hopefully algeria will surprise germany


----------



## ramseyrisky (Jun 27, 2014)

123 viva algeria


----------



## ramseyrisky (Jun 27, 2014)

Done my 5posts


----------



## ramseyrisky (Jun 27, 2014)

Ready to join the football team 

Cheers


----------



## Bmoud (Jun 29, 2014)

ramseyrisky said:


> Ready to join the football team
> 
> Cheers



Hello,
Apparently this tournament is only for Emaar Emirates Hills (meadows/springs) living ?
So it is a mess as i'm not sure you can join.

Sorry dude.


----------

